
Physicists’ simple spanks economists’ complex in economic growth forecasts - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/physicists-simple-spanks-economists-complex-in-economic-growth-forecasts/
======
HillaryBriss
> _So what is the economic fitness? It is, in short, a measure of the
> complexity of a country’s exports. The idea is that exports represent the
> products from a country that are competitive with like products from the
> rest of the world. The larger the variety of exported products, the fitter
> an economy is._

This is a different approach, I guess, because, more typically, an economist
might assess an economy's strength by simply tallying up the total value of
its exports in dollars -- or perhaps even by placing rather little weight on
the export picture at all, focusing instead upon other aspects?

